# Cheese. . . Cheese. . . Ohhhhhhh. . . Cheese!



## BandCollector (Nov 9, 2019)

It was a great day here in Western Pennsylvania for smoking the stash of cheese I have been collecting all summer.  Presently 32˚ with a high temp of 45˚.  Over the years I have grown most partial to Cheddar and Swiss, so the two pound blocks always available at Walmart were the perfect choice.   There is one Colby in there that I wanted to try.  My wife said that I probably would be disappointed but we will see.







I decided to take Daveomak's suggestion and cut the blocks into convenient sizes so the sliced pieces would plop easily onto a cracker.







Preparing my apple pellets. . . one minute in the microwave, stir, rest for a minute, and repeat two more times.  I have found that dry pellets aren't always dry and this process gives me the greatest results in Todd's A-Maze-N 12" tube.







We have ignition!






Finally,  everyone inside the smoker for their three hour smoke.







I decided to use my lucky Craig's List find from last year.   This little smoker is really convenient for smoking cheese.  Not bad for $50.








Since pellets produce more smoke than the A-Maze-N dust and the smoking chamber is small,  I propped open the door for better air flow.   Avoids that dreaded creosote taste as well.







Taking a short nap after three hours in the smoker before their overnight rest in the refrigerator. . . Tomorrow morning I will wipe off any moisture and shrink wrap.  The waiting is the hardest part!







Thanks for viewing and the best of luck with your next smoke!

John


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks good. I like the color they took.  I've smoked Colby. And it is pretty darn good.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks Steve.

Another reason I am trying the Colby is because Walmart always has the Colby available but the Cheddar and Swiss usually sells out.

I'm pretty sure I will like it. . . I think I would like smoked shoelaces as well!

Smoke makes everything taste great!

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 9, 2019)

That should tide you over for awhile. Looks really good.



Point for sure
Chris


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks Chris,

The Waiting for the cheese is the worst but The Waiting by Tom is pretty great!

John


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 9, 2019)

looks like some good stuff, nice color


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks good John. Nice color. It was a perfect day to do cheese. It looks like the next week will be good to do cheese too, although, it's not like your going to need to! LIKE


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks real good! Didnt get to do mine today so tomorrow is the day. Great color!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow,   that's a lot of cheese.  Looks great.  I need to make some.
Points for sure.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice job


BandCollector said:


> ...
> I decided to use my lucky Craig's List find from last year.   This little smoker is really convenient for smoking cheese.  Not bad for $50.


I got my (almost unused) Big Chief many years ago for $30
I smoked a lot of pork shoulder, dried tomatoes, smoked and dried tomatoes


> Since pellets produce more smoke than the A-Maze-N dust and the smoking chamber is small,  I propped open the door for better air flow.   Avoids that dreaded creosote taste as well


To reduce smoke with a tube I only partially fill.  Burns out quicker, but I usually get enough smoke to flavor without the ashtray note.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 9, 2019)

My second favorite smoked cheese is Swiss.  Your looks great.


----------



## tropics (Nov 10, 2019)

John That should last awhile tried leaving message yesterday,site was having some problems. LIKES
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2019)

The cheese looks great!
It took on some nice color!
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 10, 2019)

Steve H


 tropics


 BuckeyeSteve


 GATOR240


 gmc2003


 SmokinAl


 Fueling Around


 Sowsage


 Smokin' in AZ


 smokerjim


Hey guys!  Thanks for the likes. . . You're the greatest!


----------



## TacticalKarma (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey guys! What's the price for that cheese?


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 11, 2019)

Well,  my wife was right. 

It has been a month since I vacuum packed the cheese so I pulled one of the Colbys.  For my taste the smoke flavor was right on but unfortunately the Colby was a bit too bland for me.  No wonder there is so much of it in the cooler at Walmart.   It was worth a try anyway.

I guess I will stick with my two favorites. 

Merry Christmas everyone!

John


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 11, 2019)




----------

